# FLV to MP4



## sabarishwar (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys i need a good freeware for convert FLV video to MP4,MKV,AVI  .The software size be small .


Thank You 
Advance


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

^Format Factory & SUPER


----------



## sabarishwar (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you )))


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2012)

Any Video Converter.

Freeware edition


----------



## Gollum (Jan 10, 2012)

xvid4psp
opensource software with advanced features.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2012)

use format factory. size is not small @ 40Mb. Freemake video converter is another option but don't know if it supports flv. size is less than 20Mb.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Jan 10, 2012)

use Format Factory or Any Video Converter


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 for format factory.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys check out XMEDIA RECODE:

XMedia Recode 3.0.6.0 - VideoHelp.com Downloads

I think it is the best for newbies... lots of profiles for different devices and great quality ( based on ffmpeg and x264 ), small download size ( 6.9 MB Only )and full freeware ( no ads nothing ). Portable version is also available.
Comes with a lot of user friendly filters ( sharpening, denoising etc). As good as any commercial ones out there.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 11, 2012)

Also try mediacoder.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 11, 2012)

Does Media Coder support FLV input, I had no idea, but it is add supported isn't it!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 11, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Does Media Coder support FLV input, I had no idea, but it is add supported isn't it!



Yes it supports. I always use it, actually, there's not a single format which I came across that doesn't works with mediacoder.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 11, 2012)

What about stability, I have heard it has a lot of bugs..
And Advertisements..
Speed Compared to Unpatched x264 and Handbrake and other GUI's , MeGUI etc... ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

^MediaCoder is good but FF is the best far better than AVC (any Video Converter) even beats SUPER


----------



## RahulB (Jan 11, 2012)

FF seems little bloated, SUPER is a shady program, AVC is too user friendly for us geeks, what about

AviDemux, Handbrake: Very User Friendly, Open Source  
Ripbot: Crippled but good 
Staxrip, Xmedia Recode: Good balance between settings and user friendliness.   
MeGUI: Ultimate, most comprehensive, tough, stable, geeky.. w00t!     

Badaboom(CUDA ENCODER): CRAP
ATI Encoder: CRAP
INTEL QUICKSYNC: CRAP ............ ( Quality Wise )

x264 CLI: Same as MeGUI, looks more geeky....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

another good one is XiliSoft Video Converter Ultimate (the fastest converter I have seen) uses all quad core to encode 



RahulB said:


> FF seems little bloated,


I don't agree..it has plethora of features which many converters lack...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 11, 2012)

RahulB said:


> What about stability, I have heard it has a lot of bugs..
> And Advertisements..
> Speed Compared to Unpatched x264 and Handbrake and other GUI's , MeGUI etc... ??



I never faced any unstability issues. Speed is fine at least far better than Super. Rest I haven't tried.



Zangetsu said:


> ^MediaCoder is good but FF is the best far better than AVC (any Video Converter) even beats SUPER



Haven't tried FF mate, but I'd say Mediacoder>>Super (in every way).


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 11, 2012)

is it a youtube video....
i mean if it is  avc format

then all u need to do is to MUX it to mkv or mp4
use ffmpeg....to mux
mkvtoolnix doesnt support flv


try

no need to encode the whole video


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Haven't tried FF mate, but I'd say Mediacoder>>Super (in every way).


yes u can say that I have used SUPER..every time I executed it I got some missing dll error & was not closing on exit..damn I uninstalled it & moved on to FF


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

try this - my personal favorite 

*www.pazera-software.com/products/vcsuite/


----------



## buddyram (Jan 19, 2012)

VLC media player also does the job which is quite ubiquitous


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

buddyram said:


> VLC media player also does the job which is quite ubiquitous



OP is asking for converter & not player...


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2012)

ffmpeg


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 19, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> is it a youtube video....
> i mean if it is  avc format
> 
> then all u need to do is to MUX it to mkv or mp4
> ...





Faun said:


> ffmpeg



Guys ffmpeg is giving error for mp4 but mkv works fone ...any reason??


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 19, 2012)

Any good mp3 file size compressor ?


----------



## buddyram (Jan 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> OP is asking for converter & not player...



Yes Bro, even i meant the same
from VLC, i have converted many videos viz. flv, avi to mp4 and vicecersa

Steps i usually follow:
   1. Goto *Media*->*Convert/Save...*
   2. Add the file to be converted then click on the *Convert*
   3. Then set the destination file path with extension(appropriate selection to profile option below would be better)
   4. Finally it converts the file!

I guess streaming is nothing but converting in VLC! If not, sorry for misguiding!!

I am not into designing, so i have little knowledge on pixels, resolutions etc.


----------



## Alok (Jan 19, 2012)

^^Steaming means to deliver media directly from source to client via your service provider. Like you watch video on youtube.


----------



## buddyram (Jan 19, 2012)

^^that is the case of youtube or other videos, I know it.
y i mentioned it coz VLC displays as "streaming".
could you please try out some sample files converting from VLC?!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2012)

buddyram said:


> Yes Bro, even i meant the same
> from VLC, i have converted many videos viz. flv, avi to mp4 and vicecersa
> 
> Steps i usually follow:
> ...



Whoa, I didn't know that. Thnx for telling rep+ 

But the converted vid I tried is too grainy.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Any good mp3 file size compressor ?



Format Factory (again). it won't lower size to ridiculously low level but if you have time to play around with the (easy to use) settings, you can get your desired result easily.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2012)

^MeidaCoder ftw, HE-aac with virtually no quality loss and sizes low by 60%.


----------



## Alok (Jan 19, 2012)

^yeah aac has better quality than mp3 and slightly less in size for same song.


----------



## tkin (Jan 19, 2012)

A full suit containing plethora of convert options, very easy to use(drag-drop):

Free software: video converter, ipod converter, mp4 converter


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ thanks for this


----------



## RahulB (Jan 20, 2012)

For the most user friendly audio convertor.. check out..

Freemake Audio Convertor:

Freemake | Best Freeware Alternatives To Paid Video Software


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 20, 2012)

buddyram said:


> Yes Bro, even i meant the same
> from VLC, i have converted many videos viz. flv, avi to mp4 and vicecersa
> 
> Steps i usually follow:
> ...



Ya, that absolutely works, know this for about year (but still use video converters)
Little surprised that you guys didn't knew it 

BTW check this - 10 Little Known Tricks of VLC Player and its Versatility | Download Streaming Videos Recorder Converter | Blogsolute


----------



## buddyram (Jan 20, 2012)

^^me too


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Ya, that absolutely works, know this for about year (but still use video converters)
> Little surprised that you guys didn't knew it
> 
> BTW check this - 10 Little Known Tricks of VLC Player and its Versatility | Download Streaming Videos Recorder Converter | Blogsolute



thanks for the link - never knew it can do such things


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2012)

^Yeah VLC has lots of hidden tricks & tweaks...read those long time back in Digit Magazine


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2012)

I use KMplayer only and it has loads of features but after reading about the exciting features of VLC I will give it a try to test those


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> A full suit containing plethora of convert options, very easy to use(drag-drop):
> 
> Free software: video converter, ipod converter, mp4 converter



Seems good with lot of applications - but size ? 68.57 Mb 
The requirement was just to convert flv to mp4...I think..?

Pazera tool seems better option.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ try using this 
WinX Free FLV to MP4 Converter


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Sarvesh said:


> Seems good with lot of applications - but size ? 68.57 Mb
> The requirement was just to convert flv to mp4...I think..?
> 
> Pazera tool seems better option.


You get all the video apps you'll ever need.


----------



## Sarvesh (Mar 5, 2012)

sabarishwar said:


> Hi guys i need a good freeware for convert FLV video to MP4,MKV,AVI  .The software size be small .
> 
> 
> Thank You
> Advance



Software size was mentioned in the demand


----------



## cheermay (Apr 11, 2012)

often some flv to mp4 converter should charge, i think, there is no freeware.


----------



## cheermay (Apr 11, 2012)

i am have the same problem, just waiting for the answer..


----------



## ©mß (Jan 14, 2013)

Use Any Video Converter.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2013)

Youtube downloader.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

I think this thread has enough freeware converter listed -(  start from the first page ) and has served it's purpose very well.


----------

